# Allocation Unit Size



## JustSomeGuy1

Ok I have a harddrive that I reformated and Im using it mainly to dump and edit video on, im just wondering if increasing the Allocation Unit Size would increase preformance or what not, suggestions appreciated. - just to note the videos are from a dv tapes and are around 14 gigs each


----------



## lister

Generally, if your using XP as a home & work PC, I would leave it at the default (4kb), for working mostly with large files, then make it bigger - and smaller for mostly small files.

Look here ... assuming it IS ntfs of course!.
http://www.ntfs.com/ntfs_optimization.htm


----------



## JustSomeGuy1

because it gies me 4kb which i think is deafault but the max i can go to is 8kb but im just wondering if it has any significant changes...


----------



## JohnWill

It is not recommended to screw around with the NTFS cluster size. One issue is that many disk utilities will have problems it you increase the size. Also, it really doesn't do anything significant for yoiur performance.


----------

